# Just back to the Vet



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just came back from my Vet to check Emma's mouth after the surgery. It looks good, but he still think that is a part to need to be clean up. I just make an appointment for March to remove three tumors and he is going to check her guns in the surgery and remove the extra tissues from her mouth also. 
I was able to talk to him about Cassie and the Alternatives. So, he is agree that no surgery is the best option, but he is agree to keep giving her the Tagamet, Benadryl and Prednisone. Also I was able to talk to the Holistic Vet and he recommended the Chinese Herbs that I was reading about in the Internet, so I ordering it.
The vet also noticed a reduction in the size of Emma's tumors and he think it may be the Tagamet and Benadryl Treatment. I like to thanks again to the lady that recommended it. I am so sorry I don't remember your name. 
I am also asked him about the Dust Wonder and he said it is fine to use it also.
So there we are! I am very happy with my Vet Office, they are awesome and very open to listen to us!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats wonderful! Sounds like things are going well! I'm so glad! Sounds like you have a really good vet also. He sounds like a keeper!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so glad the Tagamet and Benadryl is working for you! Hope all continues well!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank You Saharanight. It was amazing that the vet notice one of the tumors had reduced it size.


----------

